# Your Macaroni Salad?



## Kayelle

I love Macaroni Salad this time of year with *lots* of goodies, and it occurred 

to me that the good cooks here may be using something I haven't thought of. 



Here's what I generally use..
Small shell macaroni
defrosted frozen peas
grated carrot
chopped green onion
red and green bell pepper
halved grape tomatoes
chopped cilantro
sliced black olives
I dress it with mayo/lime juice/bacon bits and dry Buttermilk Dressing seasonings.


Say you?


----------



## medtran49

small shrimp, we long ago used the canned salad shrimp because that's what my girlfriend made hers with (I stole the recipe ), but now use small precooked, frozen shrimp and chop them up a bit.  



hard boiled egg

celery


 chopped red or sweet onion that has been soaked in ice water for a while, then well drained


I dress with a mix of mayo, yellow mustard, a bit of vinegar, a bit of sugar, salt and pepper.  Sometimes I'll throw in a little Marzetti's coleslaw dressing if I don't make enough dressing originally and don't want to mix up more.


----------



## Kayelle

Med, your additions would make it a meal for these hot summer days. Great ideas, and thanks.


----------



## medtran49

Kayelle said:


> Med, your additions would make it a meal for these hot summer days. Great ideas, and thanks.




Yes, I've made it a meal on more than 1 occasion. Oh, I do use the red bell in it, but didn't list since you did.  You're welcome!


----------



## CakePoet

In Sweden  macaroni salad is a meal.  I used to make one with taco meat, diced peppers , cucumber, tomatoes , nectarine and corn and a dressing made out  salsa and mayo and off course pasta.

I also make  really good, Club macaroni salad too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Count me in also for the tiny salad shrimp.  I also add chopped cucumber. 

 Basically I pretty much use...

 Either ditalini or small shells

A can of rinsed and drained tiny shrimp. I try to keep a can or two in the pantry just for this - my mom made it this way for years and if it doesn't have shrimp in it, it kind of feels like something is missing. 

 Chopped cucumber, celery, green bells (and red if I have it), either scallions or red onion, chopped hard cooked egg, and diced tomatoes

For the dressing I blend some mayo, a splash or two of rice vinegar, fresh or dried dill, and s and p.  

Now I am craving macaroni salad!


----------



## Just Cooking

I make the same mac salad my family has enjoyed since, at least, the 50's...


Salad macaroni (ditalini now )
Chopped celery, onion, black olives, pickles (I like sweet, others in family like dill.. I make two batches for family gatherings) 
Mayo and a bit of plain yellow mustard.
Salt and pepper.


No vinegar.. of any kind.. ever..  


Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

I have two pasta salads I make most often.

Couscous with Grilled Vegetables
Grilled bell peppers (at least three colors) and onions, pearl couscous and a vinaigrette with red wine vinegar, olive oil and fresh herbs - parsley, chives and basil if I have it, S&P.

Antipasto Pasta Salad
Rotini or penne pasta with chopped salami, pepperoni, roasted red peppers, green bell pepper, oil-cured olives, capers, diced Fontina cheese, grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, fresh basil and chives (or Italian seasoning), red wine vinegar and olive oil.


----------



## msmofet

1 lb. - Small shells pasta 
5 oz. can - Tuna 
8 oz. block Cabot Seriously sharp cheddar cheese
4 - 5 stalks Celery
1/2 medium Red or yellow Onion 
1 TBSP. Fresh parsley 
Salt and ground black pepper 
Pinch sugar
5 - 6 capfuls White vinegar 
Dry mustard - to taste
1 bunch green onions (scallions) 
Mayonnaise 
8 oz. Sour cream 
Large tomato - chop meat small (peel skin before chopping and roll into a rose shape & add parsley leaves for decoration - optional)


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for all the interesting ingredient contributions...keep them coming.


I'm thinking julienne radishes would add some crunch and color.


----------



## Rocklobster

Mayo, vinegar, sugar, thyme, garlic powder, paprika, salt, pepper for the dressing..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm sure that alot of you folks know that in Hawaii, we LOVE our Mac Salad!
This my rendition that I've developed of our style of Macaroni Salad.

1/4 lb. Elbow Macaroni, cooked past al dente, so that they are fat and soft
1/2 C. Best Foods Mayonnaise (or Hellmann’s if you’re in the East, no substitutions please)
1/2 Tbsp. prepared Mustard (I used Dijon ’cause that’s what I had in the ‘fridge)
1 Tbsp. White Onion, finely grated, juice and pulp (I use a microplane)
2 Tbsp. Carrot, finely grated
2 Tbsp. Celery, finely diced
Salt and Pepper to taste (I used about 1/8 tsp of each)
Combine all ingredients but the Macaroni in a large mixing bowl.



... adding Tuna Salad to your Mac Salad is so very local too! (and inexpensive )



MMM!
I like mine with chopped Black Olives as well as a bunch of other goodies,
like (more) diced Celery, Green Onions, Sweet Onions, Dill Pickle Relish, dried Dill Weed, a good pinch of Cayenne and granulated Garlic.


----------



## Kayelle

Kgirl, when I started this post today I was thinking of you and your Hawaiian Mac Salad. 

I knew if you were in ear shot you'd show up for this post and it so happens you did!
Glad you had a great vacation, but also glad you're back.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, when I started this post today I was thinking of you and your Hawaiian Mac Salad.
> 
> I knew if you were in ear shot you'd show up for this post and it so happens you did!
> Glad you had a great vacation, but also glad you're back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mom made a mayo-based mac salad, but at Chez Goddess's, mayo is for potatoes. The infrequent times I get the hankering for a pasta-based salad, it gets an oil-based dressing like a vinaigrette or Italian. It's a little pasta shape (whatever I have in "stock"), celery, radishes, black olives, scallions (in Himself's portion), and occasionally carrots or cheese (tiny cheddar cubes, or some other sturdy cheese), or maybe ham. It's been a while, so I don't quite remember what I've put in it.


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30718
> 
> I'm sure that alot of you folks know that in Hawaii, we LOVE our Mac Salad!
> This my rendition that I've developed of our style of Macaroni Salad.
> 
> 1/4 lb. Elbow Macaroni, cooked past al dente, so that they are fat and soft
> 1/2 C. Best Foods Mayonnaise (or Hellmann’s if you’re in the East, no substitutions please)
> 1/2 Tbsp. prepared Mustard (I used Dijon ’cause that’s what I had in the ‘fridge)
> 1 Tbsp. White Onion, finely grated, juice and pulp (I use a microplane)
> 2 Tbsp. Carrot, finely grated
> 2 Tbsp. Celery, finely diced
> Salt and Pepper to taste (I used about 1/8 tsp of each)
> Combine all ingredients but the Macaroni in a large mixing bowl.
> 
> View attachment 30719
> 
> ... adding Tuna Salad to your Mac Salad is so very local too! (and inexpensive )
> 
> View attachment 30720
> 
> MMM!
> I like mine with chopped Black Olives as well as a bunch of other goodies,
> like (more) diced Celery, Green Onions, Sweet Onions, Dill Pickle Relish, dried Dill Weed, a good pinch of Cayenne and granulated Garlic.


Here’s the recipe for what I thought was a Hawaiian Mac Salad

1 cup elbow macaroni 
2 tbsp cider vinegar 
1/2 cup mayonnaise I like Kewpie, the Japanese mayonnaise.
1/2 cup whole milk 
1 tsp brown sugar 
3/4 tsp kosher salt 
1/4 teaspoon allspice
 1 tbsp grated yellow onion
 2 scallions, white and light green parts thinly sliced 
1/4 cup diced cooked ham (substitute seafood, if you like )
1 carrot, shredded 
1 rib celery, diced

Bring a saucepan of salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni, reduce heat slightly and cook for 15 minutes, or until very soft. Drain the pasta, return it to the pan, add the vinegar and toss . Let rest while you make the dressing. Mix together the mayo, milk, sugar, salt, allspice, and grated onion, and whisk to combine. Pour half the dressing over the pasta and mix well. When the salad has cooled, add the rest of the dressing, the ham, carrots, and celery, and stir to combine. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

It’s a little ingredient-intensive, but the vinegar and the Kewpie mayo freshen it and add the umami of the Kewpie. There’s a lot of MSG in it, though, so if you're prone to Chinese Restaurant Syndrome, Best Foods (or Helmann’s, in the East) seems to be the winner, hands down!

I love the additions you mentioned, especially the tuna and the olives. And I’m thinking that the mustard in your recipe is a perfect way to both give the iconic tang and also give the salad a lovely yellow color.

Hmm, maybe I’ll splurge on a really good can of sockeye salmon (or just a nice salmon fillet; about the same price!), which appeals to me more than tuna.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Mom made a mayo-based mac salad, but at Chez Goddess's, mayo is for potatoes. The infrequent times I get the hankering for a pasta-based salad, it gets an oil-based dressing like a vinaigrette or Italian. It's a little pasta shape (whatever I have in "stock"), celery, radishes, black olives, scallions (in Himself's portion), and occasionally carrots or cheese (tiny cheddar cubes, or some other sturdy cheese), or maybe ham. It's been a while, so I don't quite remember what I've put in it.


 Another point of silliness from me...


I have always considered mac salad and pasta salad to be two entirely different dishes, each with its place in a particular menu..  


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hence my use of the two different words, Ross. [emoji6]


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hence my use of the two different words, Ross. [emoji6]


 Uh huh...  
Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Since we've been talking about Macaroni aka Pasta Salad ...
My version of what I'm calling Italian Confetti Pasta Salad
Elbow Macaroni, Green Onions, grated Carrots, diced Celery and Sweet Red Bell Peppers, chopped Black Olives, finely minced Garlic, chopped Parsley, dried Oregano, S&P and a homemade Vinaigrette  

Terrific dinner side dish!


----------



## taxlady

What a great bunch of ideas.


----------



## CraigC

When we had an abundant supply (200-300 per season) of spiny lobster, one of the many dishes we created to use it up was in a mac salad using little shells. The tails were steamed using Old Bay (shrimp recipe) and chunked. No real recipe though.

2-3 chunked spiny lobster tails
1 pound of little shell pasta, cooked, ice water bath and drained
2-3 stalks celery, finely diced
1 small white onion, finely diced
Mayo
Milk
Kosher salt and black pepper to taste

Mix mayo, milk, salt and pepper to get a good dressing consistency and taste. Add the other ingredients and mix well to combine. Thin or thicken dressing if needed. Refrigerate for a few hours to let flavors meld. Adjust seasoning if needed. Serve with your favorite crackers.

The ratio of lobster to pasta was about 2:1.


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30718
> 
> I'm sure that alot of you folks know that in Hawaii, we LOVE our Mac Salad!
> This my rendition that I've developed of our style of Macaroni Salad.
> 
> 1/4 lb. Elbow Macaroni, cooked past al dente, so that they are fat and soft
> 1/2 C. Best Foods Mayonnaise (or Hellmann’s if you’re in the East, no substitutions please)
> 1/2 Tbsp. prepared Mustard (I used Dijon ’cause that’s what I had in the ‘fridge)
> 1 Tbsp. White Onion, finely grated, juice and pulp (I use a microplane)
> 2 Tbsp. Carrot, finely grated
> 2 Tbsp. Celery, finely diced
> Salt and Pepper to taste (I used about 1/8 tsp of each)
> Combine all ingredients but the Macaroni in a large mixing bowl.
> 
> View attachment 30719
> 
> ... adding Tuna Salad to your Mac Salad is so very local too! (and inexpensive )
> 
> View attachment 30720
> 
> MMM!
> I like mine with chopped Black Olives as well as a bunch of other goodies,
> like (more) diced Celery, Green Onions, Sweet Onions, Dill Pickle Relish, dried Dill Weed, a good pinch of Cayenne and granulated Garlic.



Imagine that, somebody from Hawaii who eats macaroni salad. 

Isn't it in your DNA? Macaroni salad for breakfast, lunch and dinner? 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

caseydog said:


> Imagine that, somebody from Hawaii who eats macaroni salad.
> 
> Isn't it in your DNA? Macaroni salad for breakfast, lunch and dinner?
> 
> CD



Actually Casey, most, but certainly not all, folks in Hawaii eat steamed white (or brown if your doctor is on your case) 
rice with each meal and yes even for breakfast.  
You haven't read very many of my posts, have you   I must have posted a _*ga-gillion*_ pics of my plate with rice on it …

and mac salad, as we say back home, is a dish that I make very rarely, mostly because I'd eat the entire thing in one crack!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JustJoel said:


> Here’s the recipe for what I thought was a Hawaiian Mac Salad
> 
> 1 cup elbow macaroni
> 2 tbsp cider vinegar
> 1/2 cup mayonnaise I like Kewpie, the Japanese mayonnaise.
> 1/2 cup whole milk
> 1 tsp brown sugar
> 3/4 tsp kosher salt
> 1/4 teaspoon allspice
> 1 tbsp grated yellow onion
> 2 scallions, white and light green parts thinly sliced
> 1/4 cup diced cooked ham (substitute seafood, if you like )
> 1 carrot, shredded
> 1 rib celery, diced
> 
> Bring a saucepan of salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni, reduce heat slightly and cook for 15 minutes, or until very soft. Drain the pasta, return it to the pan, add the vinegar and toss . Let rest while you make the dressing. Mix together the mayo, milk, sugar, salt, allspice, and grated onion, and whisk to combine. Pour half the dressing over the pasta and mix well. When the salad has cooled, add the rest of the dressing, the ham, carrots, and celery, and stir to combine. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.
> 
> It’s a little ingredient-intensive, but the vinegar and the Kewpie mayo freshen it and add the umami of the Kewpie. There’s a lot of MSG in it, though, so if you're prone to Chinese Restaurant Syndrome, Best Foods (or Helmann’s, in the East) seems to be the winner, hands down!
> 
> I love the additions you mentioned, especially the tuna and the olives. And I’m thinking that the mustard in your recipe is a perfect way to both give the iconic tang and also give the salad a lovely yellow color.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I’ll splurge on a really good can of sockeye salmon (or just a nice salmon fillet; about the same price!), which appeals to me more than tuna.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!




*JJ*, I love Kewpie Mayo, the thing is it's so dang expensive here in the middle of the desert (I have to order it on line) that I try to reserve it for a "finishing sauce" rather than a main ingredient.
I find that using Best Foods, is the way to go for us.
Not a fan of the addition of vinegar though ... just sayin'


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *JJ*, I love Kewpie Mayo, the thing is it's so dang expensive here in the middle of the desert (I have to order it on line) that I try to reserve it for a "finishing sauce" rather than a main ingredient.
> I find that using Best Foods, is the way to go for us.
> Not a fan of the addition of vinegar though ... just sayin'


I found Kewpie on the shelf at Walmart a few months ago! I don’t remember the price, whether it was in the condiment or the int’l aisle, or if they still carry it, but there it was that day. 

I love the mayo, use it in everything, but the little baby creeps me out just a little!


----------



## letscook

pasta of mood at the time. (shells, elbows, spirals, ziti )
hard boiled eggs
celery
carrots
green or red or a mixture of peppers what ever I have
onion
sometimes cucumber
sometime sliced radishes
most of the time green olives with the pimento , plus little of the juice.
sometimes black olives.
salt pepper
Mayo


----------



## Kayelle

JustJoel said:


> I found Kewpie on the shelf at Walmart a few months ago! I don’t remember the price, whether it was in the condiment or the int’l aisle, or if they still carry it, but there it was that day.
> 
> *I love the mayo, use it in everything, but the little baby creeps me out just a little!*




Haaa...I thought it was just me Joel. The "Kewpie baby" together with the squishy container is a little bizarre. 



Like Kgirl, I only use it as a finishing mayo because of the cost. Best Foods is used in bulk around here.


----------



## medtran49

I've been looking for kewpie but haven't been able to find it so looked for a sub and found https://food52.com/blog/15367-how-to-make-japanese-kewpie-mayo-at-home .  Maybe one of you who knows what it actually tastes like can try and report back?


----------



## JustJoel

medtran49 said:


> I've been looking for kewpie but haven't been able to find it so looked for a sub and found https://food52.com/blog/15367-how-to-make-japanese-kewpie-mayo-at-home .  Maybe one of you who knows what it actually tastes like can try and report back?


I haven’t tried making this, it might be worth a shot. Regardless of what the blogger says though, if you omit the MSG, it’s just not gonna taste like Kewpie!

Kewpie is available on Amazon. It’s more expensive than regular mayo, but not prohibitive.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I take the sleeve off with the picture of that creepy baby, but yes that squish-ablity is a little weird, but makes a pretty design atop dishes as a final flurry.

I ordered my Kewpie Mayo online from Walmart and pick it up in the store.
We live in cowboyville, where any sort of Asian Ingredient is very hard to come by


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Actually Casey, most, but certainly not all, folks in Hawaii eat steamed white (or brown if your doctor is on your case)
> rice with each meal and yes even for breakfast.
> You haven't read very many of my posts, have you   I must have posted a _*ga-gillion*_ pics of my plate with rice on it …
> 
> and mac salad, as we say back home, is a dish that I make very rarely, mostly because I'd eat the entire thing in one crack!!!





Well, exxxcuuuuse me (Steve Martin mod). 

Would a "plate lunch" be a plate lunch without mac salad? I think not. 

I actually like macaroni salad. I don't know why. It is a rather boring food, but I still like it. 

I make it with cajun spices. I also like to toss in some canned tuna. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30806
> 
> View attachment 30807
> 
> I take the sleeve off with the picture of that creepy baby, but yes that squish-ablity is a little weird, but makes a pretty design atop dishes as a final flurry.
> 
> I ordered my Kewpie Mayo online from Walmart and pick it up in the store.
> We live in cowboyville, where any sort of Asian Ingredient is very hard to come by



I have looked in every grocery store near me, and have not found Kewpie Mayo. I guess, I'll need to order it online, If I want it. But, the thought of Mayo sitting in a hot UPS truck kind of scares me, just a bit. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

caseydog said:


> Well, exxxcuuuuse me (Steve Martin mod).
> _*
> Would a "plate lunch" be a plate lunch without mac salad? I think not.
> *_
> I actually like macaroni salad. I don't know why. It is a rather boring food, but I still like it.
> 
> I make it with cajun spices. I also like to toss in some canned tuna.
> 
> CD



Hmmm ... 
As a "local", I'd say, no.
So long as you get da rice, you good braddah 

Some "Roach Coachs" aka old thyme food trucks, didn't offer their plate lunch with mac salad, `cuz they neva have one ice box.  
My Dad would seek out this one truck by Fisherman's Wharf, 
`cuz they had mac salad!

Almost every place has been offering, at no extra charge, to sub the mac salad for tossed green; the dressing on it is something!  
I can't describe it,  "Japanese Salad Dressing" - like a cross between a miso and french dressing I suppose, but very tasty!!

And as to boring Mac Salad? 

Have you tried it with "gravy all over"?

In Hawaii brown gravy is king, well next to mayo , 
and whenever you order a plate lunch style dish, 
they'll ask you "Gravy all over Auntie/Uncle?" 

YES PLEASE!! 



[Rainbow Drive In featured on Triple D-Boneless Chicken Plate, Two Scoop Rice, One Scoop Mac Salad and GRAVY ALL OVA BRADDAH - DA BEST!!]

The taste combo of the gravy and mayo is ... AAAAHHHH! #home !!! 

(sorry-my local or Pidgin as they call it came out there )


----------



## JustJoel

caseydog said:


> I have looked in every grocery store near me, and have not found Kewpie Mayo. I guess, I'll need to order it online, If I want it. But, the thought of Mayo sitting in a hot UPS truck kind of scares me, just a bit.
> 
> CD


Check your local Walmart. I found some on the shelf at the one near me! (We do have a large Asian population here, though…)


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hmmm ...
> As a "local", I'd say, no.
> So long as you get da rice, you good braddah
> 
> Some "Roach Coachs" aka old thyme food trucks, didn't offer their plate lunch with mac salad, `cuz they neva have one ice box.
> My Dad would seek out this one truck by Fisherman's Wharf,
> `cuz they had mac salad!
> 
> Almost every place has been offering, at no extra charge, to sub the mac salad for tossed green; the dressing on it is something!
> I can't describe it,  "Japanese Salad Dressing" - like a cross between a miso and french dressing I suppose, but very tasty!!
> 
> And as to boring Mac Salad?
> 
> *Have you tried it with "gravy all over"?*
> 
> In Hawaii brown gravy is king, well next to mayo ,
> and whenever you order a plate lunch style dish,
> they'll ask you "Gravy all over Auntie/Uncle?"
> 
> Featured on Triple D-Boneless Chicken Plate, Two Scoop Rice, One Scoop Mac Salad and GRAVY ALL OVA BRADDAH - DA BEST!!]
> 
> The taste combo of the gravy and mayo is ... AAAAHHHH! #home !!!
> 
> (sorry-my local or Pidgin as they call it came out there )



I have a very active imagination, but mac salad covered in brown gravy is pushing the limits. I just can't imagine that being good... sober. Stoned, maybe. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

caseydog said:


> I have a very active imagination, but mac salad covered in brown gravy is pushing the limits. _*I just can't imagine that being good... sober. Stoned, maybe*_.
> 
> CD





I shared this tête-à-tête with DH ...
It started a very hearty laugh ... he said "I'm with ya brother, I hate both!"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom was ahead of her time, I guess. She would serve cauliflower only when she made a beef roast, because she liked it best with beef gravy on it. Actually, it's  not bad that way!


----------



## Steven c

I seen a few new ideas posted that I’ll keep in mind to give a try. I kinda always thought of Mac-salad as a blank canvas and the end result was what I happen to have at the time here at the house. 
  One thing I didn’t see mentioned yet that I like to add, is some quick ruff minced capers for a little bit of background twangy flavor. If I’m out I’ll ruff mince 10 or so green olives.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom was ahead of her time, I guess. She would serve cauliflower only when she made a beef roast, because she liked it best with beef gravy on it. Actually, it's  not bad that way!



It's the beef gravy, not the cauliflower that makes that dish. The two ingredients balance each other out. Beef gravy is fantastic and cauliflower is worthless. Put the two together and you get 'not bad'. That's the cauliflower pulling the gravy down to its level.


----------



## Kayelle

@Andy...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom was ahead of her time, I guess. She would serve cauliflower only when she made a beef roast, because she liked it best with beef gravy on it. Actually, it's  not bad that way!



Funny you mention that CG, I saw on one of the Social Media Sites that same thing, Cauliflower with Brown Gravy and I thought, HMMM, I dunno.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, Mom loved it that way. I thought it was tasty, but then again I always liked cauliflower.



Andy M. said:


> ...Beef gravy is fantastic and *cauliflower is worthless*...


Hey, don't go hating on a cruciferous veggie, *Andy*.  You're like *Kayelle* and her band of Brussels sprouts haters calling them "little green balls of death".   I've always enjoyed cauliflower, but then again my Mom never did cook it down to mush. The older I get, the more I willingly embrace the veggies good for my health.


----------



## Kayelle

> You're like *Kayelle* and her band of Brussels sprouts haters calling them* "little green balls of death".*


AKA,* "devil balls"*.


----------



## caseydog

Steven c said:


> I seen a few new ideas posted that I’ll keep in mind to give a try. I kinda always thought of Mac-salad as a blank canvas and the end result was what I happen to have at the time here at the house.
> One thing I didn’t see mentioned yet that I like to add, is some quick ruff minced capers for a little bit of background twangy flavor. If I’m out I’ll ruff mince 10 or so green olives.



Good idea! Using capers instead of salt make my _"little grey cells"_ happy (who knows where that term comes from without a Google search). 

I need to try that. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> It's the beef gravy, not the cauliflower that makes that dish. The two ingredients balance each other out. Beef gravy is fantastic and cauliflower is worthless. Put the two together and you get 'not bad'. That's the cauliflower pulling the gravy down to its level.



Mashed cauliflower is the new rage, as a replacement for mashed potatoes. I've never tried it. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> AKA,* "devil balls"*.



I like Brussels sprouts, but I like them cooked in bacon fat, which kind of ruins the health benefit thing. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> Good idea! Using capers instead of salt make my _"little grey cells"_ happy (*who knows where that term comes from without a Google search*).
> 
> I need to try that.
> 
> CD



I do! I do!

Hercule Poirot is a Belgian detective created by Agatha Christie. In the mold of Sherlock Holmes, he has a faithful sidekick (Colonel Hastings) and solves crimes through observation and deduction. (I've read a lot of Agatha Christie).


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> I do! I do!
> 
> Hercule Poirot is a Belgian detective created by Agatha Christie. In the mold of Sherlock Holmes, he has a faithful sidekick (Colonel Hastings) and solves crimes through observation and deduction. (I've read a lot of Agatha Christie).


+1!!! I like Peter Ustinov's Movie portrayal of Poirot the best.


----------



## JustJoel

caseydog said:


> Mashed cauliflower is the new rage, as a replacement for mashed potatoes. I've never tried it.
> 
> CD


First rice, now mashed potatoes. And steak too! Next dinner might be all cauliflower! Cauliflower steak accompanied by cauliflower mashed “potatoes” and a cauliflower “rice” stir fry.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JustJoel said:


> First rice, now mashed potatoes. And steak too! Next dinner might be all cauliflower! _*Cauliflower steak accompanied by cauliflower mashed “potatoes” and a cauliflower “rice” stir fry*_.



Oh my, I don't think that I could make that dinner party Joel, sorry 
I don't care for cauliflower very much, I mean I can chock down a very small amount should I have to, say at one of my in-laws' table, just to be polite, dontcha know  DH wouldn't bother with the social graces, he'd just pass the serving bowl on to me


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my, I don't think that I could make that dinner party Joel, sorry
> I don't care for cauliflower very much, I mean I can chock down a very small amount should I have to, say at one of my in-laws' table, just to be polite, dontcha know  DH wouldn't bother with the social graces, he'd just pass the serving bowl on to me


I don’t think I could choke down that dinner either, KG, let alone cook it! I haven’t had cauliflower in nearly 50 years. But I conquered my fear and loathing of Brussels sprouts, maybe I’ll have the same luck with cauliflower.


----------



## Andy M.

When my sister and I were little ones, mom and dad would spend a weekend making gallons and gallons of mixed pickles. Veggies included green tomatoes, carrots, green peppers and cauliflower. My sister and I fought over the cauliflower pickles. As far as I can tell, that's the only way to eat cauliflower.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> Mashed cauliflower is the new rage, as a replacement for mashed potatoes. I've never tried it...


It's loaded with butter and cream cheese to emulsify it properly. Good if you're on a Keto diet. We aren't, so I made it just once...and thought my heart would seize up just a bit as I ate it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> ...I conquered my fear and loathing of Brussels sprouts, maybe I’ll have the same luck with cauliflower.


Roast it. That's my answer for any veggie you think you don't like. My SIL swore she didn't like cooked carrots unless they were in soup. One Easter I included roasted carrots with the other veggies. She loved them! A little olive oil, a generous shake-shake of Aleppo pepper - yum!


----------



## caseydog

msmofet said:


> +1!!! I like Peter Ustinov's Movie portrayal of Poirot the best.



My favorite Poirot was David Suchet. 

Here is an interesting documentary for Poirot fans.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX3ITew9Mpw

CD


----------

